# Equilbrium Massage Pad - if they're so good why....



## Ludi-doodi (26 November 2012)

are there always lots* for sale on ebay and why are 2nd hand ones nearly as expensive as brand a new one

I've been considering getting one of these for a while and I've been outbid several times on ebay, almost all of them going for £180+   If they are so good, why do people sell them?  Change of horse, perhaps, but aren't they good for all horses? 

Just a pointless, work-avoiding  pondering really but interested to hear your views.


The cheapest I've found on-line is 4dobbin who are selling at £184 by the way!


*disclaimer - there are only 2 used for sale on ebay today!


----------



## ihatework (26 November 2012)

I don't think they are any good.
I'd put mine on ebay if I could get the damn thing to work!


----------



## Marydoll (26 November 2012)

I love mine have had it for years, my equine bodyworker also thinks theyre a great piece of kit, i use it all the time between 3 horses


----------



## worMy (26 November 2012)

Love mine, makes massive difference to my horse


----------



## kit279 (26 November 2012)

I have one sitting around that I hardly ever use.  I like it and so do the horses but the reality is that I hardly ever have the time to stick it on the horse before or after I ride in order to actually use it.  The horses enjoy it but to be honest, they don't have particularly bad back problems and so I'm not sure if it makes any difference to their way of going.  Might start using it again while my horse is on box rest.


----------



## millitiger (26 November 2012)

I don't think people sell them because they are rubbish or no benefit- more that I think a lot of people bought them because they were the 'in' thing and after a few goes, they got fed up of needing to get the horse in 30 mins before riding etc.

I have one and I know it makes a difference to my horses but I also know I don't use it as much as I should as it is a faff to get out of the tackroom, put on horse and then wait 30 mins before riding.
I know I should use it more and actually started again this weekend!

Or maybe some people buy them expecting it to be some miracle worker and instantly produce a soft, willing horse??


----------



## cronkmooar (26 November 2012)

My boy loves his - don't know if they actually do any good medically, but as a nice massage item to make the horse feel good I was happy to part with my money.

Wouldn't be so happy with parting with equissage prices just to make him feel good.

I for one wouldn't sell mine - have had it three years, not had any problems and use it regularly


----------



## cptrayes (26 November 2012)

I bought a six motor human's battery operated massage pad from eBay for £17.50 including postage - brand new in the box, plenty more available -  and I am going to sew it into an old lightweight rug for my cold backed horse when we travel and I can't put him under the heat lights I just installed. It beats £200 for an Equilibrium massage pad and at that price I don't care if it works or not


----------



## YasandCrystal (26 November 2012)

I don't think they are particularly powerful. My preference is for the Niagara human hand massager which is identical to those uised in the Equissage - it gives a fabulous deep micro massage and is completely adjustable. The good thing with these is that they have been around for donkeys years so you should be able to pick up cheaply and they are so good. I paid a mere £18 for one which has barely been used but looks ancient from the box.

They come up for sale regularly too so be patient. Only draw back - you can't slap it on a horse's back and need to do the massage.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIAGARA-M...2?pt=UK_Health_Massage_RL&hash=item337df75f4a


----------



## rowy (26 November 2012)

Cptrayes do u have a link? 

I was close to buying a equilibrium massage pad but was put off by the price and realistically don't have time to put it on for 30mins before riding. A back on track rug or magnetic rug would be more useful as then they can wear it all the time.


----------



## Britestar (26 November 2012)

I like mine.I stick it on him,then go and muck out - two jobs In one. Ill also pop it on whilst travelling so he arrives ready 'cooked'.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (26 November 2012)

YasandCrystal said:



			I don't think they are particularly powerful. My preference is for the Niagara human hand massager which is identical to those uised in the Equissage - it gives a fabulous deep micro massage and is completely adjustable. The good thing with these is that they have been around for donkeys years so you should be able to pick up cheaply and they are so good. I paid a mere £18 for one which has barely been used but looks ancient from the box.

They come up for sale regularly too so be patient. Only draw back - you can't slap it on a horse's back and need to do the massage.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIAGARA-M...2?pt=UK_Health_Massage_RL&hash=item337df75f4a

Click to expand...

^^ agree completely

kept my tb with severe muscular damage able to be in heavy work (without pain) and super fit for 10 years- without it, would probably have had to retire him when we got him- I dont believe he would have been fixable without it

wonderful things, keep meaning to get the full pad, but its a hell of a price, the handheld one means i can get right into the muscles and can guarantee a proper workout.

it was an old horseman who made us aware of them- he fixed my trainwreck of another tb after a bad accident she had 13 years ago, and he used the full pad, AND the handheld together- again, the horse wouldnt have been fixable without it

i owe a lot to my niagara!!


----------



## Ludi-doodi (26 November 2012)

Interesting views, thank you. I  tried the equissage (only once) but Ludo looked completely alarmed throughout the whole session and not at all relaxed! The physio often releases tightness across his right hand side and I thought a regular massage with the pad might be beneficial. Judging by how quickly they sell on eBay it would seem I'm unlikely to loose to much money if I did buy then all (jinxed myself now of course!!)


----------



## 1life (27 November 2012)

Hmmm, had an interesting conversation with a horse masseuse recently who doesn't recommend them UNLESS you are working your horse straight after. By stimulating the muscles you are creating a toxic build up which then needs to be dispersed by movement.


----------



## Vodkagirly (27 November 2012)

Ride away have them for sale for £49.50, just had an email.


----------



## Ludi-doodi (27 November 2012)

Vodkagirly said:



			Ride away have them for sale for £49.50, just had an email.
		
Click to expand...

That's for the magnetic pad not the massage pad.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## trottingon (28 November 2012)

Equilibrium massage pads and chaps are half price on the ride-away website at the moment if anyone is interested?


----------



## trottingon (28 November 2012)

Sorry only read page 1 before I posted that!!!! Duh!!!


----------

